# Worms in hatchling



## LRacks4 (Sep 27, 2021)

I have a hatchling sulcata whose sac had not fully absorbed and I see white worms or maggots running around in and out of its shell and sac. What should I do!? I want my little guy to live!!


----------



## Tom (Sep 27, 2021)

That's a desert tortoise, not a sulcata. That is not a "sac". This poor baby has been preyed upon by something, likely a raven, possibly a rat, and the predator was interrupted. The fly eggs generally take 24-48 hours to hatch, so the maggots you are seeing were deposited yesterday or the day before.

Where did you find this baby?


----------



## Toddrickfl1 (Sep 27, 2021)

That's not a Sulcata. Looks like a Desert Tortoise. Are you keeping it in a brooder box?


----------



## Yvonne G (Sep 27, 2021)

Clean all the maggots off. From the look of his half closed eyes, he's feeling pretty low, maybe even in pain.

Set him up in a small hospital tank where you can keep the temperature 80-85°F day and night. Keep the raw parts on his tummy clean and covered with Neosporin.

I don't think he's going to make it, but try your best.


----------



## LRacks4 (Sep 27, 2021)

Tom said:


> That's a desert tortoise, not a sulcata. That is not a "sac". This poor baby has been preyed upon by something, likely a raven, possibly a rat, and the predator was interrupted. The fly eggs generally take 24-48 hours to hatch, so the maggots you are seeing were deposited yesterday or the day before.
> 
> Where did you find this baby?


He’s been inside a green house under a heat lamp since he was in his egg. So it could have very well been a fly. I picked him up from a breeder today. And I noticed it right away! What can I do to help him!? He’s just too cute and I’m scared for him!


----------



## LRacks4 (Sep 27, 2021)

Yvonne G said:


> Clean all the maggots off. From the look of his half closed eyes, he's feeling pretty low, maybe even in pain.
> 
> Set him up in a small hospital tank where you can keep the temperature 80-85°F day and night. Keep the raw parts on his tummy clean and covered with Neosporin.
> 
> I don't think he's going to make it, but try your best.


How do I clean him?


----------



## Toddrickfl1 (Sep 27, 2021)

LRacks4 said:


> He’s been inside a green house under a heat lamp since he was in his egg. So it could have very well been a fly. I picked him up from a breeder today. And I noticed it right away! What can I do to help him!? He’s just too cute and I’m scared for him!


What kind of breeder doesn't know the difference between a Sulcata and Desert tortoise and would sell a hatchling in this condition? Please share so others can avoid this person.


----------



## gregcalverley0327 (Sep 27, 2021)

Definitely looks rough, wish you the best!


----------



## Yvonne G (Sep 27, 2021)

LRacks4 said:


> How do I clean him?


Set your water faucet to trickle out warm water then hold him in the flow gently rubbing your finger over the maggots to loosen and dislodge them.


----------



## LRacks4 (Sep 27, 2021)

LRacks4 said:


> How do I clean him?





Yvonne G said:


> Clean all the maggots off. From the look of his half closed eyes, he's feeling pretty low, maybe even in pain.
> 
> Set him up in a small hospital tank where you can keep the temperature 80-85°F day and night. Keep the raw parts on his tummy clean and covered with Neosporin.
> 
> I don't think he's going to make it, but try your best.


I think I got all the maggots out. I cleaned him pretty good. Trying to be careful with the sac. How should I apply neosporin? He’s also back under his heating lamp with a clean area and clean water.


----------



## Yvonne G (Sep 27, 2021)

Pat the area dry and , using your finger, dab on the Neosporin over any areas that look raw.


----------



## Tom (Sep 27, 2021)

LRacks4 said:


> I think I got all the maggots out. I cleaned him pretty good. Trying to be careful with the sac. How should I apply neosporin? He’s also back under his heating lamp with a clean area and clean water.


Show us a picture of the plastron please. In your original pics it looks the the whole back side of theta area and right thigh is exposed tissue. If this tortoise just hatched it needs to be in a brooder box set up. Read these:





How To Incubate Eggs And Start Hatchlings


I put my eggs in a plastic shoe box with a lid on it and put the shoe box in the incubator. You can drill a couple of very small holes around the top of the container, but not on the lid. I use vermiculite as an incubation media. I mix it in a 1 : 1 ratio with water by weight for Sulcatas and...




tortoiseforum.org





This is a different species, but much more detail on hatchling care:





Sudan Sulcatas (This never gets old...)


My very first clutch of true 100% pure Sudan sulcatas is now hatching. I don't care how many times I see this, it just never gets old. I dig up the eggs carefully place them in my prepared shoe boxes, watch the temperature in the incubator and tend to them for months, and then... When that...




tortoiseforum.org


----------



## LRacks4 (Sep 27, 2021)

After I washed and rinsed him and his shell with a baster I think all the maggots are gone. I haven’t seen one since. And a good amount washed away in the water. He’s really active and seems to look a lot better.


----------



## Yvonne G (Sep 27, 2021)

it would help if you showed us a picture of his tummy


----------



## Maggie3fan (Sep 28, 2021)

LRacks4 said:


> I think I got all the maggots out. I cleaned him pretty good. Trying to be careful with the sac. How should I apply neosporin? He’s also back under his heating lamp with a clean area and clean water.


Just put a small amount of Neosporin on the wound...


----------



## TammyJ (Sep 28, 2021)

We need if possible to see a picture of his tummy, as Yvonne said. How is he doing now?


----------



## shellcior (Sep 29, 2021)

Praying for the little one...


----------



## TGonzo (Sep 29, 2021)

How is your little baby doing ? ??


----------



## TammyJ (Sep 29, 2021)

Here we go again...?


----------



## Yvonne G (Sep 29, 2021)

TammyJ said:


> Here we go again...?


You mean us not getting closure after giving advice?


----------



## TammyJ (Sep 29, 2021)

Yvonne G said:


> You mean us not getting closure after giving advice?


Yes.


----------



## LRacks4 (Oct 5, 2021)

Thank you all for your advice! Frodo is doing great! I washed those suckers out, and he’s been thriving ever since! His sac as completely gone away and he’s eating and exploring! He’s SO tiny! He weighs 16 grams! I love watching him grow stronger each day. I have a second one, Bilbo weighing in at 20 grams and he is doing wonderful. He’s my escape artist! Haven’t moved them in together yet, sort of nervous!


----------



## LRacks4 (Oct 5, 2021)

TammyJ said:


> Yes.


Sorry guys! I’ve been a busy mom! All my free time is spent with these little guys! Thank you all for your support and concern. Here’s my little Frodo baby now! He’s 16 ounces and doing great


----------



## LRacks4 (Oct 5, 2021)

TGonzo said:


> How is your little baby doing ? ??


----------



## LRacks4 (Oct 5, 2021)

TammyJ said:


> We need if possible to see a picture of his tummy, as Yvonne said. How is he doing now?


Here’s his tummy now! All better after washing him and loving on him!


----------

